# Astral Projection



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

The astral world is a place believed by many to be where we go when we die. This world can be entered before death through a method known as astral projection. I'm not gonna go into much detail about this world or the method, as there have been many documentations which can tell a lot more about it than I can, but I'm curious as to whether or not anyone in this community has done it before.


----------



## EconomicPig (Apr 3, 2015)

I heard it had to do with sleeping and stuff and I was really interested in it.  Last night I was watching a movie about frequencies (i dont know the name) and later tried listening to binaural beats for sleeping.  I know that the body and the mind are not connected to each other when you are sleeping so they need to figure out how to know if the other one is sleeping or not using these pusles.  It put my body to sleep alot but I kept on having these pulses so I just turned it off.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 3, 2015)

What's the astral world? I've literally never heard of it before.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> What's the astral world? I've literally never heard of it before.



It's kind of hard to explain, but there are a lot of detailed documentations out there, if you're interested.


----------



## EconomicPig (Apr 3, 2015)

Also I was watching the Spirit Science series on youtube and thats how I stumbled upon it


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 3, 2015)

I know about it, but I don't think I've ever done it before. I do know how to dream lucidly, though, and astral projection is supposed to be a lot easier if you know how to do that.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 3, 2015)

I've read about it before, but memory is kind of fuzzy as to what it entails. I'm pretty sure I've never done it, but it's interesting to read about.


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2015)

i was always under the impression that when you astral project, it's when your soul leaves you body while you're sleeping. and ventures off to do things and what not in the astral world. usually leaving you with no memories of a dream that night- but you end up waking to the jerking sensation of falling. (which was always deemed to be your soul re-entering your body after it's projection into the astral world.)

in my experiences, every time i'd wake up to the feeling of falling/that jerking sensation- i'd experience D?j? vu shortly after. i always thought of it as a way of saying that i'm on the right track. haha.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 3, 2015)

Short answer:  Yes.

I used to do a lot of astral traveling, and during one of my travels, I believe I went to a Higher Realm.  It was only for a moment, but it was an interesting experience.  I've never been back there, and haven't done much astral travel lately, but I have done it before.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

I've always wanted to try to astral project one day. Do you actually travel into another world, or can you like... Leave your soul and then just go and walk outside and down your street and just do whatever, but you won't make any difference to the world because you're just... Essentially... A soul? I dunno. I'd like to try it, for sure, but I think it would frighten me a bit! I can't even lucid dream... I'm a really heavy sleeper, so it would be hard for me to try it out. I think the most progress I've ever made is that I managed to realise I was in a dream once whilst I was running away from some person in a nightmare. But that was it lol. :') I've seen some videos on it, though, with tips on how to do it... So...


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> I've always wanted to try to astral project one day. Do you actually travel into another world, or can you like... Leave your soul and then just go and walk outside and down your street and just do whatever, but you won't make any difference to the world because you're just... Essentially... A soul? I dunno. I'd like to try it, for sure, but I think it would frighten me a bit! I can't even lucid dream... I'm a really heavy sleeper, so it would be hard for me to try it out. I think the most progress I've ever made is that I managed to realise I was in a dream once whilst I was running away from some person in a nightmare. But that was it lol. :') I've seen some videos on it, though, with tips on how to do it... So...



Well, from what I've heard, you can adjust yourself to enter different planes, the first being your current environment. So, yes, you could travel anywhere you like. In fact, I'm planning to visit someone who lives a very long way away the next time I succeed to astral project. A ghost is essentially what you become, so you have the capabilities of a ghost. It apparently takes a lot of energy to do anything, but if you're strong enough, you could make a difference to the world in small ways.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, from what I've heard, you can adjust yourself to enter different planes, the first being your current environment. So, yes, you could travel anywhere you like. In fact, I'm planning to visit someone who lives a very long way away the next time I succeed to astral project. A ghost is essentially what you become, so you have the capabilities of a ghost. It apparently takes a lot of energy to do anything, but if you're strong enough, you could make a difference to the world in small ways.



Awesome! I'd love to try it out someday. I'd love to try and see some of my friends I haven't seen in ages through it, or online friends, but my only worry is that it'd come across as creepy. It's only really out of positive intent, though. But yeah, I've wondered about trying to do it for a while now, I just wouldn't want to seem like I'm invading someones privacy by doing it, if I visited people. I think it'd be better to just wander around and see what it's like at first, I guess.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 3, 2015)

so wait you think you can transform yourself into a ghost and visit people


----------



## *Facade* (Apr 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i was always under the impression that when you astral project, it's when your soul leaves you body while you're sleeping. and ventures off to do things and what not in the astral world. usually leaving you with no memories of a dream that night- but you end up waking to the jerking sensation of falling. (which was always deemed to be your soul re-entering your body after it's projection into the astral world.)
> 
> in my experiences, every time i'd wake up to the feeling of falling/that jerking sensation- i'd experience D?j? vu shortly after. i always thought of it as a way of saying that i'm on the right track. haha.



I too have felt the same way about that theory. I do know that astral projection is claimed to be yourself leaving and entering the real world and/or another realm by being tied to a "cord" othat is connected to your earthly vehical, in that being your body. I have heard many different people talk about their experiences through astral projection and find it very interesting. Since the body is in a calmed state when sleeping, having your heart rate eccedingly low to the point it is merley non-exsistent, you basically enter a type of "meditation" state if you will, in which the body then prepares the soul for leaving  That is what only some therosist say though haha.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 3, 2015)

this type of stuff is extremely interesting to me, so i really love hearing about all of ya'lls stories with astral projection. though ive never had an OBE to the extent of a projection, i often lucid dream. it happens at least 3 times a week. it took a bit of training but now it just kinda happens guess? and those strange pulses are always what brings me back. im planning to practice astral projections because ive heard that knowing how to lucid dream can make it easier to accomplish.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 3, 2015)

*Facade* said:


> I too have felt the same way about that theory. I do know that astral projection is claimed to be yourself leaving and entering the real world and/or another realm by being tied to a "cord" othat is connected to your earthly vehical, in that being your body. I have heard many different people talk about their experiences through astral projection and find it very interesting. Since the body is in a calmed state when sleeping, *having your heart rate eccedingly low to the point it is merley non-exsistent,* you basically enter a type of "meditation" state if you will, in which the body then prepares the soul for leaving  That is what only some therosist say though haha.



um i hope your heart doesn't do that when you sleep because you would probably die


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 3, 2015)

So, is it pretty much nearly killing yourself, so you can walk around as a ghost for awhile? .-.


----------



## Saylor (Apr 3, 2015)

Astral projection is really interesting to me! I've only ever read about it and I'm a bit confused by it all, but the idea fascinates me. I'm not sure what would happen if I did it, but all of the experiences I've heard from others make it seem like it'd be cool, although I'd probably be too scared to actually try it myself.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

Brackets said:


> so wait you think you can transform yourself into a ghost and visit people



I know it sounds ridiculous, but if you do some research into it, it'll sound less mad. Trust me, I thought the same the first time I heard about it.



DarkOnyx said:


> So, is it pretty much nearly killing yourself, so you can walk around as a ghost for awhile? .-.



Not exactly. Your astral body (otherwise known as your soul or your spirit) separates from your physical body, allowing you to enter different planes of existence determined by your mental strength and will. You don't actually die, as this separate body is protected by what many describe as a silver cord. It is said that when you die, the cord is severed and you are unable to return to your physical body. I am not too knowledgable of what life is like on the planes, but I have heard stories of houses and cities still in existence.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, I hope in the planes you can meet up with other spirits. If not, that'd be lonely... 0_0


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Wow,* I hope in the planes you can meet up with other spirits.* If not, that'd be lonely... 0_0



No, you don't. Go watch _Insidious_.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Wow, I hope in the planes you can meet up with other spirits. If not, that'd be lonely... 0_0



Oh, don't worry! You share the planes with other creatures, some human.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 3, 2015)

i don't believe that it's possible but it would be cool if it was


----------



## *Facade* (Apr 3, 2015)

Brackets said:


> um i hope your heart doesn't do that when you sleep because you would probably die



Haha well because mediation puts you into a deep slumber like state, it does cause the heart to slow because you are relaxing everything in your body including your mind, but it does not come close to you actually being dead. Your brain is constantly working and keeps track of everything still working including your breathing so it will keep you alive. It will not allow the heart rate to go slow enough to kill you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have never really have had an OBE myself, but I have had plenty of lucid dreams. My friend claims he himself had an OBE once while sleeping but he couldn't really move because of his "cord" not letting him go. A lot of people are usually afraid in the beginning, which is quite common since fear runs thoroughly for the unknown. My guess is that he may have had some fears of leaving, which were stopping him to possibly proceed.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a few friends who have been able to do it but I would not trust myself to at all. I am scared enough of trying to do sleep paralysis because I see scary enough stuff while I am fully conscious. I think it would be a cool experience but not something that I would like to take part in.


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 4, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Oh, don't worry! You share the planes with other creatures, some human.



What sort of creatures? :\ Are they like animals, or some sort of spiritual creature? I dunno, I was totally up for astral projection, but the thought of having to see other beings whilst I'm in that state would freak me out, lol. :') It does seem really cool, though.

But what I'm curious about is how do you know what you are seeing is actually true? Like, it could just be your imagination playing tricks on you, and creating and constructing a world that you are familiar with. But how do you know if you decide to go somewhere else, that it's not just your mind making this stuff up? I guess unless you ask someone or go check when you're awake... I dunno, it's really really cool, and I definitely do believe in spirits and stuff, but it just sounds kind of... Unbelievable, to me. But really interesting. And I would like to try it, to see it for myself! Someone should go take a camera with them and film it. :x If only that were possible...


----------



## Brackets (Apr 4, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> But what I'm curious about is how do you know what you are seeing is actually true?* Like, it could just be your imagination playing tricks on you, and creating and constructing a world that you are familiar with. But how do you know if you decide to go somewhere else, that it's not just your mind making this stuff up? I guess unless you ask someone or go check when you're awake... I dunno, it's really really cool, and I definitely do believe in spirits and stuff, but it just sounds kind of... Unbelievable, to me. But really interesting.* And I would like to try it, to see it for myself! Someone should go take a camera with them and film it. :x If only that were possible...



this is what i'm inclined to believe - i'm guessing it's a sort of lucid dreaming thing.
However, I have had some interesting chats with patients who claim to have had an OBE during near death experiences, like when in cardiac arrest, and them looking down on the bed while the doctors do CPR.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> What sort of creatures? :\ Are they like animals, or some sort of spiritual creature? I dunno, I was totally up for astral projection, but the thought of having to see other beings whilst I'm in that state would freak me out, lol. :') It does seem really cool, though.
> 
> But what I'm curious about is how do you know what you are seeing is actually true? Like, it could just be your imagination playing tricks on you, and creating and constructing a world that you are familiar with. But how do you know if you decide to go somewhere else, that it's not just your mind making this stuff up? I guess unless you ask someone or go check when you're awake... I dunno, it's really really cool, and I definitely do believe in spirits and stuff, but it just sounds kind of... Unbelievable, to me. But really interesting. And I would like to try it, to see it for myself! Someone should go take a camera with them and film it. :x If only that were possible...



The creatures there range from the ones we're familiar with here and, well, ones we're not. They are not threatening, however, so there is nothing to worry about. Even if they were, your silver cord can't be severed, meaning you can't die.

Well, there is still speculation on whether or not the astral world is a simulation of the mind, or in fact another reality. Nobody knows yet, but I myself believe it's a reality. If it were just a dream, you wouldn't be able to touch, feel and smell things in such a realistic way. Also, nobody would be experiencing the same basic thing.

About your mind constructing things, there is a specific plane you can do this on. This plane allows you to literally invent things with your mind, though they are strictly a fantasy. Any entities you encounter on this plane are things you've constructed and their behaviour is determined by how you would imagine them to be like.

A good example would be meeting celebrities in the astral world. Though this is possible with some effort, you're more likely just to create them and mistake them for being real. There are a lot of stories about people meeting religious characters there, and I think a good explanation for that would be them creating what they have been expecting to see when they got there. So, if you wanted to see the world of Animal Crossing, you could fantasise in the astral world.

It's hard to determine which plane you're on, but where you are determines where you want to be, and you could have a friend confirm aspects of their room later to you, should you choose to experiment and try to find something only they would know was there.

The reason I believe in it is because of how much sense it makes when you compare it to the paranormal happenings we knew about before the astral world became a thing. You become a spirit (or ghost) when you enter this world, and with enough energy, you can reveal yourself or manipulate small objects, which is what spirits are commonly associated with being capable of.

The technology there is very modern, apparently. Houses and cities still exist, and I remember a story where a human offered an astral projector a drink of water. I'm not too sure about things like computers, the Internet or video games, but I do know that music still exists, so that's something.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 4, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 5, 2015)

I am definetly going to do some more research on this, thank you for mentioning this.

It sounds interesting to me, because through my work and in my social life I`ve talked to some people with near-death experiences, who described something somewhat similar to how you describe this other dimension.

One person particularly said after awakening from a coma, he was on like a higher platform with other spirits, whom he was able to communicate with. He felt it was like a "waiting room" of sorts for souls. He saw it like they were waiting to be send down back to earth again, but who knows? Its really quite a distinctive description he gave and the vision it gave me matches what you described in your last post here quite well. 

Furthermore it kind of fits what I already felt was the most likely scenario when it comes to the process you enter after dying. I always believed in some form of reincarnation of the soul, meaning it lives on and builds experience, explaining while to some other souls you feel more attracted or "pulled towards" as to others. I see it as a sign your souls have met/intertwined before.

Very interesting this if you ask me, when I have more time I`ll read up on it properly.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 5, 2015)

I've always had an interest in trying this and Lucid Dreaming out, but it requires patience which is, well, something I don't have, unfortunately


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted (Apr 5, 2015)

The astrals from God should project straightness upon you drag queen homos.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Repent


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 5, 2015)

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> The astrals from God should project straightness upon you drag queen homos.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Repent



perhaps God should project straightness onto your way of thinking


----------



## Bowie (Apr 5, 2015)

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> The astrals from God should project straightness upon you drag queen homos.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Repent



I don't know if this is serious or a joke.


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 5, 2015)

How do I do it.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 5, 2015)

Cazqui said:


> How do I do it.



There are many different methods out there. Try a few and see which one works the best!


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been attempting AP for the past 14 months or so. I personally have got to a stage where my body will vibrate from the inside, and I will start seeing 'dual-vision'. You start to hear your ear's ringing really loud and high pitched. The reason I can not successfully AP, as far as I know, is because I always get excited, scared, or lose focus too soon, so my breathing changes and I snap out of it.

I will keep trying until I do, so hopefully before I'm 40 .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Some of my personal resources for AP.
Erin Pavlina's Astral Projection Guidebook 
Astral Projection for Beginners: Six Techniques for Traveling to Other Realms
Erin Pavlina's Blog has also helped me a bit.

And of course YouTube! Just searching YouTube for 'astral projection experiences' and stuff.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 5, 2015)

oooo this sounds cool as hell i wanna try it but im scared ; v ;


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Apr 5, 2015)

RhinoK;4815443[B said:
			
		

> ]I've always had an interest in trying this and Lucid Dreaming ou[/B]t, but it requires patience which is, well, something I don't have, unfortunately



Actually, the easiest way to learn how to dream lucidly is by teaching yourself to remember your dreams first. Once you do that and open your mind to all the possibilities out there, it's merely a matter of time until you can learn to dream lucidly and to astral project yourself.


----------



## Yeosin (Apr 6, 2015)

//refuses to let this thread die//

If anyone has any questions on AP I may not be the most knowledgeable person but I might be able to help so ask away~


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2015)

To possibly help others here with their first astral projection, I thought I'd talk a little bit about my first ever experience with the astral world. Well, my first experience was quite frightening, to be honest. I relaxed my body, closed my eyes, and just focused on my breathing. Then, out of nowhere, I feel paralysed. I can't move my body and I can't see either. Everything is black, and my heart starts beating extremely fast, like it was gonna explode or something. Had I not reacted so badly, I'd have made to the astral world, but instead, I chickened out and struggled, which resulted in the process coming to a halt and my soul (as I like to call it) being brought back to my body. Astral projection is a scary thing if you're not prepared for it, and, unfortunately, nothing can quite prepare you completely. Well, not in my case, at least.


----------



## Beary (May 3, 2015)

I've never been the person for spiritual stuff, and I admit that I am fascinated.


----------



## nard (May 3, 2015)

seems interesting 

i might try with when im older but id be afraid to bc like

how would you get back into your actual body


----------



## Yeosin (May 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> To possibly help others here with their first astral projection, I thought I'd talk a little bit about my first ever experience with the astral world. Well, my first experience was quite frightening, to be honest. I relaxed my body, closed my eyes, and just focused on my breathing. Then, out of nowhere, I feel paralysed. I can't move my body and I can't see either. Everything is black, and my heart starts beating extremely fast, like it was gonna explode or something. Had I not reacted so badly, I'd have made to the astral world, but instead, I chickened out and struggled, which resulted in the process coming to a halt and my soul (as I like to call it) being brought back to my body. Astral projection is a scary thing if you're not prepared for it, and, unfortunately, nothing can quite prepare you completely. Well, not in my case, at least.



Oh my god I am 100000% jealous of you.

I've been trying on and off for over a year with 0% success.


----------



## Bowie (May 3, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> Oh my god I am 100000% jealous of you.
> 
> I've been trying on and off for over a year with 0% success.



Don't give up!


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

bumpyy


----------



## Nay (May 4, 2015)

Is astral projection like dissociation? Just from the posts they seem very similar!


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2015)

audino said:


> Is astral projection like dissociation? Just from the posts they seem very similar!



Not quite. You usually don't remember much of what you experience or have as much control with dissociation, while with astral projection, things are more familiar each time and it's easier to recall everything.


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

audino said:


> Is astral projection like dissociation? Just from the posts they seem very similar!



[Dissociation] from Wikipedia sounds NOTHING like AP as far as I understand about this Dissociation. 

Astral Projection is basically the separation of your spiritual being from your physical being for a short period of time.
A lot of "Ghosts" live on the Astral realm, but there are many astral realms. 

The Astral Plane wiki is [here].


----------



## Beary (May 4, 2015)

Could someone list some steps?
I want to start trying, but i want to do it right.


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

Beary said:


> Could someone list some steps?
> I want to start trying, but i want to do it right.



I wouldn't say it's as easy as 'some steps'.

You just need to meditate to a level of sleep paralysis but a state of mental awareness. 
Once you get to that point, from what I understand, you should be able to achieve a full AP.

@Bowie knows more than I.


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2015)

Beary said:


> Could someone list some steps?
> I want to start trying, but i want to do it right.



Well, I've been told that different methods are easier for different people, but the most common would be the sleep paralysis method. You have to trick your body into thinking your mind is asleep, which involves you being completely relaxed. Your body will fall asleep and you will enter sleep paralysis. Open your eyes and you'll see all kinds of (usually negative) things, so just keep your eyes closed, and then try to shift out of your body. Don't actually move, though. You want to imagine you have a separate body and control it. Imagine yourself flexing your toes, for example. Eventually, with some effort, you'll detach and, commonly, you'll find yourself looking down at your body from the ceiling.

Like I said, there are many methods out there, some which may appeal to you more than others, but that's how I do it and, with practice, you'll succeed. Just don't be too doubtful or get impatient. Patience is the real key to it, and you've got to remain in that state of relaxation for at least half an hour. The process will be quicker the more times you do it, by the way. It's totally worth the wait. Don't be too forceful with it, though. Your body will realise you're still awake if you try too hard.


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

@Bowie isn't on skype I feel alone


----------



## JellyDitto (May 4, 2015)

Dear god, I would never try to do sleep paralysis. I've read some pretty scary stories about that stuff. Sounds like my worst nightmare.


----------



## Yeosin (May 4, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Dear god, I would never try to do sleep paralysis. I've read some pretty scary stories about that stuff. Sounds like my worst nightmare.



But you already do sleep paralysis when you're asleep, It's what keeps you from acting out your dreams physically (I think I read that somewhere).


----------



## pippy1994 (May 5, 2015)

Apparently Lucid Dreaming and Astral Projection are the same thing, I frequently have lucid dreams, in fact I had one yesterday. I think I may have achieved astral projection once, but I was too young to recall it.


----------



## Bowie (May 5, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> Apparently Lucid Dreaming and Astral Projection are the same thing, I frequently have lucid dreams, in fact I had one yesterday. I think I may have achieved astral projection once, but I was too young to recall it.



Lucid dreaming is completely different to astral projection, I'm afraid. You see, in a lucid dream, you are simply aware you are in a dream, and this enables you to control your environment a little more. The big difference here is that your soul has not projected from your body and when the experience is over, you simply wake up.

With astral projection, the experience begins in your room, as this is the place your body is, which your soul extracts itself from. The living inhabitants of the astral world can't be controlled, which is something you would be able to do in a dream. You're able to invent your own environments and characters in the astral world, but that is one of many things you can do there. 

So, in short, lucid dreaming is being aware in a dream, while astral projecting is your soul departing from your body and entering a world where you are capable of certain activities from lucid dreams, though the two aren't that similar as a while.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 5, 2015)

This is quite interesting. I don't really believe in the idea of a soul, however I did once read an article where a scientist found that the body lost a few grams after death. The scientist said this was the soul, however I was sceptical. Anyway I think I might give this a go, it sounds interesting, wether it's actually down to the soul or just the imagination.


----------



## Greninja (May 6, 2015)

I have experienced sleep paralysis i remember i could see my room but it was pitch black and i was struggling to move but i couldn't move i was trying to call out but couldn't but when i woke up i jerked like when you have that falling sensation also in another dream i think i was lucid dreaming i could see my room and see light in the hallway next to my room i could hear my dad talking then a folded blanket started moving then i realized it was my dad moving it but he was invisable

i have never heard of astral projection i may try it sometime one question though how do you get out of the astral projection state like do you just wake up regularly or do you or something else


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

Bowie said:


> To possibly help others here with their first astral projection, I thought I'd talk a little bit about my first ever experience with the astral world. Well, my first experience was quite frightening, to be honest. I relaxed my body, closed my eyes, and just focused on my breathing. Then, out of nowhere, I feel paralysed. I can't move my body and I can't see either. Everything is black, and my heart starts beating extremely fast, like it was gonna explode or something. Had I not reacted so badly, I'd have made to the astral world, but instead, I chickened out and struggled, which resulted in the process coming to a halt and my soul (as I like to call it) being brought back to my body. Astral projection is a scary thing if you're not prepared for it, and, unfortunately, nothing can quite prepare you completely. Well, not in my case, at least.



Isn't that sleep paralysis? Where your mind wakes up before your body and causes hallucinations and the ability not to move?


----------



## Guero101 (May 6, 2015)

Oh oh! The sheep talisman in the Tv show "Jackie Chan Adventures" gave the user the power of astral projection.


----------



## Selene (May 6, 2015)

I heard you can do this from sleep paralysis. haven't tried it though..
I had the opportunity to test it when I realized I was paralyzed, but I chickened out when I heard whispering xd


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 6, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Dear god, I would never try to do sleep paralysis. I've read some pretty scary stories about that stuff. Sounds like my worst nightmare.



Sleep with the Star Rod. That way, once you get to AP, you can grab the Star Rod, and be on your way!



Guero101 said:


> Oh oh! The sheep talisman in the Tv show "Jackie Chan Adventures" gave the user the power of astral projection.



Sounds quite familiar. In fact, I saw the pictures from the show!



Selene said:


> I heard you can do this from sleep paralysis. haven't tried it though..
> I had the opportunity to test it when I realized I was paralyzed, but I chickened out when I heard whispering xd



Wimp.

By the way, I thought AP was like this scene:


----------



## Ramza (May 7, 2015)

Gonna fight the shadow people


----------



## noctos (May 7, 2015)

I've never really heard of this actually! I've been into lucid dreaming the last few years, and I've gotten to the point where I can remember a bunch of dreams when I wake up. I've succeeded a few times, but I began slacking a bit with the effort lately...

I'd like to try this but it also sounds a little scary. I get that your body and soul are supposedly connected by this silver cord, but is it safe? I've never experienced sleep paralysis and horror visions, so I'm scared I'll jump headfirst into _that..._ 

Think I'll do some more research.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 7, 2015)

noctos said:


> I've never really heard of this actually! I've been into lucid dreaming the last few years, and I've gotten to the point where I can remember a bunch of dreams when I wake up. I've succeeded a few times, but I began slacking a bit with the effort lately...
> 
> I'd like to try this but it also sounds a little scary. I get that your body and soul are supposedly connected by this silver cord, but is it safe? I've never experienced sleep paralysis and *horror visions*, so I'm scared I'll jump headfirst into _that..._
> 
> Think I'll do some more research.



You might accidentally experience a grimdark vision of the FUTURE!?

- - - Post Merge - - -



34423 said:


> Gonna fight the shadow people



What's a shadow person?


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Isn't that sleep paralysis? Where your mind wakes up before your body and causes hallucinations and the ability not to move?



Well, sleep paralysis is the most common method projection. As a matter of fact, I haven't heard of many methods that don't require it. Sleep paralysis itself is completely unrelated to astral projection, though. It simply enables you to get in the required state to separate your soul (as I like to call it) from your body.


----------



## Ramza (May 7, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> What's a shadow person?


It's been a common occurrence where people who have had sleep paralysis will mention seeing hallucinations shadowy figures standing by their bed.


Spoiler


----------



## Kailah (May 7, 2015)

Selene said:


> I heard you can do this from sleep paralysis. haven't tried it though..
> I had the opportunity to test it when I realized I was paralyzed, but I chickened out when I heard whispering xd



oh my goodness, sleep paralysis is the scariest thing. i remember the first time i had it, when i woke up one night and i couldn't move. couldn't speak, i could only move my eyes and they just continued peering into the darkness of my room. and it felt like the weight of the world on my chest and i couldn't get up, i started getting really afraid of what was happening. and then i look over to my side and it appeared to be this old woman in a black dress with the creepiest smile staring back at me. i'm pretty sure i heard or read some other stories about the "old hag" hallucination when having sleep paralysis, but it scares me a whole bunch. 

only happens to me every once in awhile now, but the scariest part is not being able to call for help when you know there's a person right next door to you ; v ;


----------



## Rhetorik (May 7, 2015)

When I first discovered astral projection, I thought it sounded like fascinating. I learned some methods online on how to easily attain sleep paralysis and dive into the astral world, but what I learned is that this method can take up to years of practice. In my Junior year of high school I actually had a friend that was interested in astral projection as well. It may sound lame, but we got together and spent the afternoon trying to astral project in different rooms. Afterwards we shared our experience, and we both had similar feelings about it. I believed I went into sleep paralysis, because I vividly remember being awake, but unable to move as a tingling sensation ran across my entire numb body. It was frightening at first, but I became used to it after a few minutes. I really gave it my best shot, and attempted to astral project so many times since then..sadly all of these ended in failures. 

        Astral projection is not a simple feat for some, but to others may have an innate capacity for it. I eventually gave up on astral projecting, because one of the most essential parts of it is being able to remember your dreams. A dream log can aid you in this, but I never cared enough to jot my dreams down in a notebook. I wish luck to anyone that wishes to try this, but seriously it is not for the faint-hearted. It may frighten you, so be prepared for an otherworldly experience, if you do actually manage to astral project.


----------



## Greninja (May 7, 2015)

ive heard you can encounter demons while astral projection?


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

Greninja said:


> ive heard you can encounter demons while astral projection?



Well, it is indeed possible to encounter what are commonly referred to as demons in the astral world, but these are often negative entities you yourself have created. Real or not, no entity in the astral world can harm you. You are protected at all times by a silver cord which keeps you connected to your body while projecting. This cord can't be severed by anything in the astral world. So, in short, you're safe.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 7, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Well, it is indeed possible to encounter what are commonly referred to as demons in the astral world, but these are often negative entities you yourself have created. Real or not, no entity in the astral world can harm you. You are protected at all times by a silver cord which keeps you connected to your body while projecting. This cord can't be severed by anything in the astral world. So, in short, you're safe.



In other words, you're a Dreamy Sue/Mary Soul?


----------



## Bowie (May 7, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> In other words, you're a Dreamy Sue/Mary Soul?



I'm afraid I don't know what that means.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 7, 2015)

Which reminds me of this cute image I drew.



From left to right, these are the Astral Projections of the mages in my mythos: Katie, Pecan, and Marshal. Marshal's Projection is dark red because of his dark ways, and Katie's is lavender because of her physical mode's lavender body. Pecan just has bright green magic.


----------



## Hulaette (May 7, 2015)

I have been able to Astral project pretty much since I was a toddler. As for lucid dreaming, I have been able to easily control my dreams. I lucid dream almost every night.


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I have been able to Astral project pretty much since I was a toddler. As for lucid dreaming, I have been able to easily control my dreams. I lucid dream almost every night.



im so jealousss


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 8, 2015)

For everyone reading this, astral projection is a very real thing....and it can be very dangerous.  Just like we are beings that can leave our bodies, other beings can do the same.  We're not divided from other planes of existence in any way when we astral project, and doing it can attract unwanted attention.  If any of you try, please be careful.  It's best to imagine a protective barrier around yourself while you do it.  Otherwise, if something contacts you and you get scared, just let it know -firmly- that it has no power over you, and it should leave you be.  That being said, this is a real thing and it can /also/ be very enjoyable.  Be careful.  Be safe.


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

I also heard that if you DO practice partaking in out of body experiences I must warn you NOT to stray to far from your body. My mentor had mentioned that if you are not careful and don't know what you're doing or if anything happens to attract bad attention you may not wake up. This is not a joke, it is not funny. This is a serious activity, you are actually separating your soul from your physical body.


----------



## Ramza (May 8, 2015)

Can I got to the land of Touhou through Astral Projection and marry a Touhou?


----------



## Imbri (May 8, 2015)

I haven't done this for some time, but I always found it interesting. It's something that I should start working with again.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 8, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I have been able to Astral project pretty much since I was a toddler. As for lucid dreaming, I have been able to easily control my dreams. I lucid dream almost every night.



Are you a Princess Luna Wannabe?



Geekaloompa said:


> I also heard that if you DO practice partaking in out of body experiences I must warn you NOT to stray to far from your body. My mentor had mentioned that if you are not careful and don't know what you're doing or if anything happens to attract bad attention you may not wake up. This is not a joke, it is not funny. This is a serious activity, you are actually separating your soul from your physical body.



You can kill yourself?

...

Wait. You have a MENTOR!?



34423 said:


> Can I got to the land of Touhou through Astral Projection and marry a Touhou?



Remember what Geekaloompa said.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Imbri said:


> I haven't done this for some time, but I always found it interesting. It's something that I should start working with again.



Apologies for being off-topic, but your user tagline.

Your user tagline is a warning to get the Star Rod.


----------



## Hulaette (May 8, 2015)

AP has nothing to do with killing yourself, it just means that you can control your consciousness to other places while your body is in a a peaceful safe meditation state.


----------



## Bowie (May 8, 2015)

I'd appreciate it if you two took any further debates into private conversation, as I'd like this thread to remain a safe place for people to ask questions about astral projection and share their experiences.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 9, 2015)

...OK, boss.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 9, 2015)

I've tried this before, last year. No success. Will try again this summer break though.

Is it like lucid dreaming? Because I've done that before. IT'S SOOO FUN. I love lucid dreaming, I can do whatever I want. 

But IDK if AP and LD are the same.


----------



## RhinoK (May 9, 2015)

I tried last year, as well as lucid dreaming, but I've not succeeded. I keep trying, but it says you need to be well rested and have long sleeps.... considering I go to sleep at 3am on a school night and wake up at 7am, I'm not getting a lot of sleep


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 10, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I tried last year, as well as lucid dreaming, but I've not succeeded. I keep trying, but it says you need to be well rested and have long sleeps.... considering I go to sleep at 3am on a school night and wake up at 7am, I'm not getting a lot of sleep



You aren't?


----------



## hemming1996 (May 10, 2015)

Ive attempted lucid dreaming (I'm sure its related to AP) but I can't wait 10mins doing nothing. Seriously, it seems fun but for an impatient person like me its impossible.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 14, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Ive attempted lucid dreaming (I'm sure its related to AP) but I can't wait 10mins doing nothing. Seriously, it seems fun but for an impatient person like me its impossible.



I don't want to try it either, mainly because of the "sleep paralyze" thing!


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 14, 2015)

If astral projection doesn't always have to be during sleep then I think I might have done something similar or the same thing on accident. I once had a chain of thoughts that would lead to a slow separation from myself. On that particular day I was very calm and not focused on any feeling in particular that persists (hunger, boredom, etc) and I was staring at myself in the mirror of a bathroom with no one around. I started to get lost in thought with a certain chain of thoughts regarding what an experience truly is and group conscious (if I remembered exactly I would try and do it again). I felt myself slipping away, I'm pretty sure I could see myself from behind but when I thought about myself I snapped back. I don't remember for how long clearly, it felt like a long time though. Maybe I'm just insane. I also recall lucid dreaming quite a few times if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> If astral projection doesn't always have to be during sleep then I think I might have done something similar or the same thing on accident. I once had a chain of thoughts that would lead to a slow separation from myself. On that particular day I was very calm and not focused on any feeling in particular that persists (hunger, boredom, etc) and I was staring at myself in the mirror of a bathroom with no one around. I started to get lost in thought with a certain chain of thoughts regarding what an experience truly is and group conscious (if I remembered exactly I would try and do it again). I felt myself slipping away, I'm pretty sure I could see myself from behind but when I thought about myself I snapped back. I don't remember for how long clearly, it felt like a long time though. Maybe I'm just insane. I also recall lucid dreaming quite a few times if that has anything to do with it.



I also did a similar thing too.

In math class, I was sitting, when a weird chain of events occured. I think it ended with my pencil breaking on my elbow.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 15, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> If astral projection doesn't always have to be during sleep then I think I might have done something similar or the same thing on accident. I once had a chain of thoughts that would lead to a slow separation from myself. On that particular day I was very calm and not focused on any feeling in particular that persists (hunger, boredom, etc) and I was staring at myself in the mirror of a bathroom with no one around. I started to get lost in thought with a certain chain of thoughts regarding what an experience truly is and group conscious (if I remembered exactly I would try and do it again). I felt myself slipping away, I'm pretty sure I could see myself from behind but when I thought about myself I snapped back. I don't remember for how long clearly, it felt like a long time though. Maybe I'm just insane. I also recall lucid dreaming quite a few times if that has anything to do with it.



I think you do it by sitting absolutely still!


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

I've wanted to try and astral project, but I'm kind of scared of it. 
I'm into all that stuff though, but I'd have to try it after I've moved out- my parents are quite set in their ways of pissing on all of it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> I've wanted to try and astral project, but I'm kind of scared of it.
> I'm into all that stuff though, but I'd have to try it after I've moved out- my parents are quite set in their ways of pissing on all of it.



Literally or figuratively?


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Literally or figuratively?



I was gonna say "dunno how you could piss on my dreams, u tell me man" and then I realized my dreams of becoming hot have been pissed on so


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

starlark said:


> I was gonna say "dunno how you could piss on my dreams, u tell me man" and then I realized my dreams of becoming hot have been pissed on so



So... Dreamily?


----------



## starlark (May 16, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> So... Dreamily?



figuratively


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 16, 2015)

OK.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 23, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2016)

Bumping for perhaps obvious reasons. Anyone been doing it lately? Would love to hear some of your stories.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

I tried this awhile ago and didnt quite get it i was able to feel my body being controlled by my mind and the vibrations but then i couldnt get into the astral world


----------



## Beardo (Jan 23, 2016)

I really want to do this, and have lucid dreams, but I have no idea where to start.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 23, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I tried this awhile ago and didnt quite get it i was able to feel my body being controlled by my mind and the vibrations but then i couldnt get into the astral world



Well, then you've got to push yourself out! Most people only get that far because they're just expecting to land somewhere. This has to be an intention to. That's when visualiation comes into the picture. You must visualise somewhere you'd like to go. What I like to do, to actually project, is imagine a new skeleton forming in place of my own body, and then imagine myself using this new "body".



Beardo said:


> I really want to do this, and have lucid dreams, but I have no idea where to start.



It doesn't take a lot! Everybody can do it. In fact, we go through the process of projecting every single night, it's just that we're not conscious during it, so we can't force ourselves out. Lucid dreaming and astral projecting are two very different things, though. So, it's best you focus on one activity at a time.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 23, 2016)

wait is it the real world or is it like a dream world like if you were to go to your neighbors house. would you see them doing the things they're doing at the moment, or is it like you can control your surroundings and its not real??


----------



## boujee (Jan 23, 2016)

sounds interesting 
how would I renter my body?


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> wait is it the real world or is it like a dream world like if you were to go to your neighbors house. would you see them doing the things they're doing at the moment, or is it like you can control your surroundings and its not real??



No. The astral world is (in my experience) the afterlife, and astral projecting is a kind of preview of what to expect. You could go to your neighbours house and see them doing whatever they're doing simply by setting the intention to do so. This is all real, but they won't know you're there and you won't have any way of letting them know, unless you're able to use up enough "energy" (there's no better way I could describe it than "energy") to nudge an object or something else mild like that. 

A lucid dream is simply being aware that you're dreaming and controlling a dream world. In the astral world, there is more than one "plane of existence". One of them is this world, where we are now. You can experience it in exactly the same way, except you won't be able to actually do anything there except look around. In my experience, there is at least one plane (or area) where you are able to create and manipulate fantasy environments, which are not real, but a real part of the experience nonetheless.



Gamzee said:


> sounds interesting
> how would I renter my body?



Well, similarly to a dream, you'd just be pulled back into your body when you wake up (or you wake yourself up, which you can quite easily do, and sometimes do accidentally if you get too excited). You see, your astral body is attached to your physical body by a cord of some sort, and when you die this cord breaks, but when you're projecting it's there and it's what keeps you connected at all times, so you never have to worry about not being able to find your way back or whatever.


----------



## Goth (Jan 24, 2016)

I heard this is fake and I'm confused what it is


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> I heard this is fake and I'm confused what it is



It's not fake, no. But don't take my word for it! Try it for yourself sometime!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 24, 2016)

So I am not sure if this was a dream or astral projection because I had been playing a bunch of Sims the other day and when I went to sleep it was like I was above myself, trying to select myself to get the options to control my body? Like it was really really weird, and I kept waking up and doing it over and over and I was basically like waking up every several minutes and got the worst sleep ever... but it was definitely me under me and unlike most of my dreams where everything looks different it was me in the position I was in and my room in the exact condition it is in IRL. So yeah, I am not fully sure of what it was.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 24, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I am not sure if this was a dream or astral projection because I had been playing a bunch of Sims the other day and when I went to sleep it was like I was above myself, trying to select myself to get the options to control my body? Like it was really really weird, and I kept waking up and doing it over and over and I was basically like waking up every several minutes and got the worst sleep ever... but it was definitely me under me and unlike most of my dreams where everything looks different it was me in the position I was in and my room in the exact condition it is in IRL. So yeah, I am not fully sure of what it was.



That sounds very similar to my last (failed, I should add) attempt to astral project. It seems to me like you got caught somewhere in between your waking life and the dream state. Had you just relaxed and let it happen, but kept your mind awake, the chances are high you would've projected. I think you were just dreaming, though.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jan 24, 2016)

I can lucid dream but can't astral project.  My friend claims he's done it though, but he makes up crazy stories about "demons" haunting him all the time so I'm not quite sure if I believe him!


----------

